# Buying Audi A4 help.



## woohyun (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys I'm thinking of purchasing an Audi A4 or VW Passat with the 1.8T engine. I don't really know a lot about VW/Audi other than they really work well. My previous experience with VW was with a 1987 VW Fox. I am interested in knowing any issues that occur with the Audi A4 (2000-2004) or the Passat. I am looking for information prior to buying the car so any suggestions and opinions would be great. If you have any issues please let me know so I can make a better decision.


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

Make sure that the seller has records of the car.
Ask if the timing belt was done and if the control arms are in good shape.
If those two things are done then you will have a healthy car because the major things have been done.


----------



## woohyun (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: (AudithenVW)*

First of all thank you for responding. I will keep my eye out for those two things. What about the control arms. Are you talking about the lower control arms on the front or rear of the car? I'm not sure how the suspension is set up but does it have double wishbone suspension? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tghtrkk (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: (woohyun)*

That's i great!! Congrats for yoru new Audi. But be careful and ask the seller reagarding the original papers of the car. Check the car and the engine, if possible take a person who is experience in this. And last drive safely

Golden girls show


----------



## shadowgirl (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Buying Audi A4 help. (woohyun)*

Good decision if you choose to own a audi car, First of all you must know all the specifications and chasis engine no. for the authenticy of the car, it will be very needed once you will register it.

Dark Shadows DVD


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

woohyun, I will cut the BS here. 

Are you at least somewhat handy with repairs or preventative maintenance? 
(seri 
The cars should be pretty good to 100k, then things may need the lovin touch. 

Really check the engine maintenance log of the current owner....these 1.8t engines are known for sludge and were even warrantied if the engine had all oil changes documented with the correct 502 VW spec engine oil. 

Best bet is to have an honest mechanic with familiarity with VW and Audi products inspect the car before you buy. A few hundred bucks now is worth thousands (these cars can be expensive for repairs and seem to nickle and dime) later down the road. 

Spend some time looking on this site for what the major problems are for the year and specific model that you are looking for. Spend 3 or 4 hours or more like a lot of us junkies, doing the research. I just spent yesterday and today fixing a water leak, some oil leaks, and bound up wiper linkages on my wife's 2002 A4, and have to recharge the AC system tomorrow - and the car has 95k miles. On the road test my wife and I went for some coffee, and we both commented how this car drives almost like new. She keeps thinking about a new $34,000 A4, but with my tlc, we can't justify the new car just yet. For a few car payments a year, I can maintain her car and is weirdly theraputic to keep this machine in good shape. 

This ain't no Toyota. But again, this ain't no Toyota. 
:bow


----------



## josecortez (May 14, 2010)

AudithenVW said:


> Make sure that the seller has records of the car.
> Ask if the timing belt was done and if the control arms are in good shape.
> If those two things are done then you will have a healthy car because the major things have been done.


Yep. This.

Make sure the car has had all the scheduled service. You don't want to get a lemon. Also wouldn't hurt to find a local service center that will inspect the car before you finalize the deal. Or buy from a dealer that certifies their pre-owned cars. You'll pay a little more at a dealer, but they'll offer some warranty period.


----------

